# Rubik's 4x4 Tension



## Cheese_Board (Mar 23, 2009)

I was wondering how to adjust my Rubik's 4x4. It's a non-retooled that I got a few years ago. I tried loosening the screws. I even unscrewed them all completely, and the core was still together! Do the screws even change the tension?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 23, 2009)

if you want to loosen it just keep playing with it =P


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 23, 2009)

My suggestion 

do some solves (10?)
mod the Rubik's 4x4 with the help of Thrawst on youtube
do some more solves (5?)
then lube it

I did this yesterday to my new Rubik's 4x4 and it's amazing! In other words, it pwnz my Mefferts, DX knockoff mefferts and eastsheen 4x4 and I like the feel of it


----------



## Cheese_Board (Mar 23, 2009)

I find that my old Rubik's 4x4 doesn't get the same lockups as Thrawst said with his 4x4. More solves doesn't do anything to the tension on my cube anyway.


----------



## FDK 1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> I find that my old Rubik's 4x4 doesn't get the same lockups as Thrawst said with his 4x4. More solves doesn't do anything to the tension on my cube anyway.



the old rubiks 4x4 was pretty good but the new ones(that thrawst has) sucks


----------



## Cheese_Board (Mar 23, 2009)

FDK 1 said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > I find that my old Rubik's 4x4 doesn't get the same lockups as Thrawst said with his 4x4. More solves doesn't do anything to the tension on my cube anyway.
> ...



I know. Mine is almost as fast as my friend's eastsheen!


----------



## jcuber (Mar 23, 2009)

@Pieter- Rubik's 4x4's are great at first, but with a little lube, get horrible, lock up, pop, etc. (you meant a "new" rubik's 4x4, (re-tooled), right?)


----------

